
The end of Openstreetmap as we know it - liotier
https://blog.mapillary.com/update/2019/06/26/end-of-maps-as-we-know-it.html
======
8bitsrule
As an unsophisticated OSM user, I've got two major problems with its modern
version.

I live in the US and speak English. The use of local languages to name cities
and features makes the map nearly useless for many things. (Cities in China?
named in Chinese. Cities in the Middle East? Arabic. Who reads all these
languages?) The 'names' layer needs to reflect the user's needs. If there's a
way to switch that preference on (and retain it in a cookie, perhaps?), it's
not transparent.

Nearly all bodies of water on Earth have names. Not so much on OSM ... unless
you zoom in and then poke around trying to find one. And if they're away from
cities, good luck. It's hit and miss ... mostly miss. There are still large
regions of the Earth's surface that show no lakes (and have no roads, as far
as the map knows).

It's certainly not 'the map that anyone can edit'. Yeah that keeps the riff-
raff away ... but its also a major limitation.

~~~
liotier
You seem to be describing the map at
[https://www.openstreetmap.org](https://www.openstreetmap.org) \- it is indeed
as your say. But it is only one render of the Openstreetmap data - there is an
infinity of others. Look at the following examples comparing different styles
- and you can make your own... Openstreetmap is data that you can process and
render in any way you desire !

[http://mapstyle.petschge.de/](http://mapstyle.petschge.de/)

[http://leaflet-extras.github.io/leaflet-providers/preview/](http://leaflet-
extras.github.io/leaflet-providers/preview/)

[https://mc.bbbike.org/mc/](https://mc.bbbike.org/mc/)

~~~
8bitsrule
Thanks for the helpful tips, I'll be checking those out soon!

